
Best and worst apartments in your city - arxseven
I find apartment hunting (especially in a big city) painful. Mainly because you are making a big decision (where to live for the next year at least) on very little information. While landlords ask for credit reports, references, employment letters, pay stubs, etc. The renter does not have much to go on except for the brief time you view the apartment.<p>It may be useful to collect a public list of the best&#x2F;worst apartments in cities so people who rent can make a more informed decision. If you&#x27;d like to add to the list, simply fill out this form (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;airtable.com&#x2F;shrxTlPwQMjXU64V2). To view the list, go to https:&#x2F;&#x2F;airtable.com&#x2F;shrx0WzbrrN2IxFSo
======
smt88
I always used to talk to the current tenants before moving in.

You can also add things to your lease (guarantees that there won't be rodents
or excessive noise, for example).

~~~
Witeshadow
Do they ever agree to that?

